# Hair algae and java moss



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I've been having some hair algae problems in my 46 gallon bowfront tank. The tank has been up constantly for 4 years, but only became a planted tank around 7 months ago. While the hair algae sure is not as bad as some pics I've seen...it is getting into the java moss foreground and a little into the Najas.

I have 96 watts of Compact flourescent lighting and dose with Flourish about once a week(but the schedule is not really concrete). Laterite/playsand substrate....No Co2. This is the first algae problem I have had in all the time the tank has been set up.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Im pretty sure co2 will help with a hair algae problem. I had it bad in my tank, low light, no co2. I just kept manually removing it with each water change and it eventually went away. This tank is heavily planted/stocked with heavy feedings, no ferts other than laterite substrate, and 2 watts per gallon.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hair algae is difficult to remove from Java moss, most than likely you will need to trim the Java Moss down to remove the algae.

I agree adding C02 will help a lot.

What are your N03/P04 readings?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Do you do water changes?
What routine?
How dense is the tank planted?

I'd trim off the infested portion of the moss, toss it.
It'll grow back.

SAE's can help.

If you stop doing water changes, just add enough tap to top of the tank weekly etc, add 1.5-2w/gal of light(less in other words), the tank should do better.

Non CO2 folks sometimes want to run their faster and so they add iron/some other fert.

Later they get algae.

Generally if you have poorer growth etc, add more fish or fish food, try to keep the biomass relatively the same and do not wait too long to do a long over due pruning.

I added KNO3 to my non CO2 tanks sinc eI had low fish loads, I've had higher fish load tanks and foundf when the tank did well, I still needed to add a little Ca/Mg/K and some NO3.

I have no choice but to add KNO3 when the tank has no fish or only a few.

CO2 will only increase the rate of growth,* for the algae and the plants as well*!
Algae like CO2 also.

You are too low of your NO3 from the sounds of everything.

SAE's and Amano shrimp should be about the best stuff for moss and hair algae.

Barbs, Flaghfish etc will tear up the moss as well.
So might the Shrimp and SAE's if they are hungry and run out of algae.

Feed the fish more will help.
Remove the algae (plants/moss+_ algae and all), save a small well cleaned bit of moss to grow out.

You can also add some floating water sprite near the infestation.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I may trim out the moss. 

Water changes are once weekly. About 10 percent. I dose the flourish afterward.

Don't know the Kno3/Po4 levels-the test kits for these should be available at LFS?


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, the hair algae appears to be on the decline. My only guess is that the duckweed/phyllanthus shading may have contributed to that. The phyllanthus is still not flowering or growing noticeably though. Certain sections of the moss foreground are now pretty much free of the hair algae.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Once i went from DIY CO2 to pressurized CO2, my hair algae went vamoose.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you can't find N03/P04 test at your LFS then try Big Als on-line.


----------

